# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  دستگاه کارت زنی ساعت

## Mahtab_Tarsa

سلام 
دوستان عزیز چطور میشه اطلاعات کارت ساعت زنی رو به گوشی کپی کرد و بحای کارت در زمان مفقودی و موارد مشابه از گوشی برای ساعت زنی استفاده کرد در واقع دستگاه کارت زنی شبیه nfc هستش فکر کنم ولی نتونستم راهی برای اینکار پیدا کنم چون نیاز به تگ جدید و شناساندن به دستگاه هست و امکانش میسر نشد ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## Mahtab_Tarsa

ایا هیچ کسی توجه نمیکنه یا چنین موردی بلد نیستند دوستان  :متفکر:

----------


## siyn71

دوست عزیز اون سیستم nfc نیست که بخای با موبایل کارتو راه بندازی
به اون کارت ها میگن RFiD

----------


## seyed saeed

> ایا هیچ کسی توجه نمیکنه یا چنین موردی بلد نیستند دوستان


سلام همان طور که گفته شد این کارت ها rfid هستند شما اگر برای مجموعه ای به این کار نیاز دارید و براتون ارزش سرمایه گذاری داره باید سفارش بدهید یا بگردید ببینید تو بازار این مدلیش هم هست یا نه که بتونه با موبایل اینکار رو بکنه
و الا باید یه سیستم طراحی بشه براش

----------

